# Wts/Wtt Gear List (WV) UPDATED



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Sale List 12-14-2013

HELLO ALL, RON L HERE - SERE SURPLUS WITH MORE SURPLUS and GUN Parts FOR SALE or Trade? see my web site at:http://sesurplus.shtfm.com/store/

CASE FOR COMPOUND BOW, USED DECENT CONDITION SOME SORT OF CIV CAMO ASKIN G $15.00

Safariland Drop Leg Holster for M-9/large semi auto's with smaller belt assembly or without, asking $45, compete, or 40$ without belt assemly



U.S.G.I. P-51 CAN OPENER, SHELBY MARKED, ASKING $4.00 EACH HAVE SAY 8 TOTAL

U.S.G.I. P-38 CAN OPENERS, NEW ISSUED, ZINK PLATED NAVY ISSUES FOR RUST PREVENTION,
ASKING $2.00 EACH,









U.S.G.I. ORANGE MATCH CASE WITH STRIKE ANYWHERE MATCHES, HAS FLINT STRIKER ON THE BOTTON WHEN
YOU RUN OUT OF MATCHES, ASKING $4.00 each HAVE 5









U.S.G.I. POLICE VEST, AS NEW, ASKING $25.00, 1 ONLY





U.S.G.I. NITE STICK RING, USED, GOOD CONDITION, ASKING $5.00, 1 ONLY



U.S.G.I. SQUAD MEDICAL KIT WITH ALL CONTENTS, HARD TO FIND ITEM, ASKING $45.00






U.S.G.I. TWEEZER PIN SETS, ISSUED IN SURV VESTS, AS NEW IN WRAP, ASKING $3.00 EACH HAVE MANY



U.S.G.I. M-12/UM-84 Nylon Holster fits M-9 and many other large frame semi auto pistols, used good condition, asking $35.00




blank firing adaptor for ak east gearman, as new in wrap have 3, asking $5.00 each

All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
308 WIN/7.62X51 MM RIFLE AMMO
45 acp ammo
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
Night Vision EQ
Commgear
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. SURV WATTER BLADDER, 1 ONLY AS NEW, ASKING $8.50



U.S.G.I. STRAP BUCKLES, EACH ASKING $8.50 EACH, HAVE 4



U.S.G.I. SLING RETAINERS, ASKING $3.00 EACH HAVE 3



U.S.G.I. D RINGS FOR EQ REPAIRS SET OF 3 FOR 4.00, HAVE MANY, USED GOOD CONDITION



U.S.G.I. MACE HOLDER OR HAS HELD A BATON, ASKING $12.00



BLACK nYLON hANDCUFF CASE, USED GOOD CONDITION, ASKING $5.00



Black Nylon double mag pouch, used good condition, asking 7.00, 1 only



Black Nylon Pouch for small items, like gloves or? asking $5.00 1 only



Black Nylon Mag pouch for ar rifle, 1 only asking 8.50



Uncle Mikes Smaller Holster left hand fits many smaller revolvers and semi's, asking $12.00 1 only





All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
308 WIN/7.62X51 MM RIFLE AMMO
45 acp ammo
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
Night Vision EQ
Commgear
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

SKS items sold seperatly or as a mondo package$$$$, Got an Old Crappy looking SKS DRess it up with like new chinese
parts, individual parts as per price list, or package deal of $100.00 shipped to 48 states

4. Sks Gas tube assembly cover Plactic Black, asking $8.50



7. Sks Oil Bottle as new 70's issue asking $3.00



11. Sks Stock cheek piece assembly for synthetic stocks, asking $12.00 as new 1 only



U.S.G.I. WIND, SAND AND RAIN GOGGLES SET, AS NEW IN PACK ALL INCLUDED, ASKING $25.00, NEVER EVEN OPENED BAG ON GOGGLES, EXTRA LENS 
AND INSTRUCTIONS






8x25 Edie Baurs, with case, excellent condition near new, asking $45.00 , 1 set only



Butterfly Knife, as new, asking $18.00, 1 only



U.S.G.I. Canvas Web Belt Size medium, used good condition, asking $8.50



U.S.G.I. 1 Qt Canteen and O.D. Green cover, as new, asking $10.00, have 3, used good conditon including Black, $8.50


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

SKS items sold seperatly or as a mondo package$$$$, Got an Old Crappy looking SKS DRess it up with like new chinese
parts, individual parts as per price list, or package deal of $100.00 shipped to 48 states

4. Sks Gas tube assembly cover Plactic Black, asking $8.50



7. Sks Oil Bottle as new 70's issue asking $3.00



11. Sks Stock cheek piece assembly for synthetic stocks, asking $12.00 as new 1 only



U.S.G.I. WIND, SAND AND RAIN GOGGLES SET, AS NEW IN PACK ALL INCLUDED, ASKING $25.00, NEVER EVEN OPENED BAG ON GOGGLES, EXTRA LENS 
AND INSTRUCTIONS






8x25 Edie Baurs, with case, excellent condition near new, asking $45.00 , 1 set only



Butterfly Knife, as new, asking $18.00, 1 only



U.S.G.I. Canvas Web Belt Size medium, used good condition, asking $8.50



U.S.G.I. 1 Qt Canteen and O.D. Green cover, as new, asking $10.00, have 3, used good conditon including Black, $8.50


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. M-16 POUCH USED GOOD CONDITION, ASKING $7.50 EACH, HAVE 6



U.S.G.I. ALICE bACK kIDNEY PAD, USED GOOD CONDTION, ASKING $8.50 EACH, HAVE 5



U.S.G.I. WHISTLE, AS NEW IN WRAP, ASKING $3.00 HAVE 3



U.S.G.I. INSECT NET AND GLOVES, 1 SET IN EACH KIT, HAVE 2, ASKING $5.00 EACH



U.S.G.I. EMERGNCY DROP LINE FISHING KIT, AS NEW, 2 ONLY ASKING $5.00 EACH



U.S.G.I. LARGE WEB BELT METAL BUCKLE GOOD USED CONDITION, ASKING $12.50 EAC HAVE 3



U.S.G.I. LARGE WEB BELT NEWER TYPE 3 BUCKLE, AS NEW, ASKING $15.OO EACH HAVE 3



U.S.G.I. FIRE PASTE IN BOX, ASKING $12.00 A BOX



U.S.G.I. SLEEPING BAG ZIPPER, AS NEW, ASKING $12.00 1 ONLY









U.S.G.I. Helmet bands with Luminecent "Cats Eyes", asking $2.00 each have 8


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. RUBBER OVER BOOTS SIZE 7 SMALL, ASKING $5.00 1 SET ONLY



U.S.G.I. ARMY WW2 RIBBON BARS, 1 OF THEM, ASKING $10.00 



U.S.G.I. ARTIC CANTEEN COVER CANVAS, ASKING $12.00 1 ONLY



Gas Mask Kit, compelte, South Korean, with Filters, mask and bag, as new in wrap, asking $25.00 each have 1 l3ft





G-3/HK91 Stock set, Has O.D. Green Buttstock with Recoil spring assembly, Slim Forend, as well as Pistol Grip, fits all
G-3/HK-91/CETME cand clones, asking $50.00 shipped for set



Black Nylon GI Type compass or med item pouch, used good condition, askig $5.00



Black Nylon GI Type Web Belt, good used condition, asking $10.00


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Paintball 6 Pack Tube rig with Tubes, used great condition, asking $35.00 1 only



MEDICAL SWOBS WITH LONG STICK HANDLE, .75 EACH 3 F0R $2.25









C.D. ROMS OF SURVIVAL, SOLAR POWER, MEDICAL, PREPARDNESS, HOME STEADING, HOME BUILD
PROJECTS AND OTHER INFO, ASKING $12.00 EACH 2 FOR $20

(MEDICAL ITEM), MEDIUM ICE PACK, WITH TIES, USED , ASKING $4.00



- STRIKE ANYWHERE MATCHES IN 250 count large box,or 320 in 32 count boxes in a 10 box brick! OR A 300 COUNT BOX 
ASKING $2.75 BRICK/box BOth IN STOCk









U.S.G.I. AR-15A2 PISTOL GRIP, USED GOOD CONDITION, ASKING $6.50 ONLY 1 



AK STOCK SET, REAR STOCK AS WELL AS PISTOL FRIP, NO FOREND, STOCK HAS SMALL CHIPPED AREA, have plastic Pistol grip
ASKING $20.00 SET

















U,S,G,I, M-14 TOP FOREND COVER FIBERGLASS WITH STEEL CLIPS, USED GREAT CONDITION, ASKING $15.00 EACH HAVE 2









C.D. Roms of Rifle, Pistol and Differnt Gun manuals, Full auto, Supressors all your gun needs under 1 roof
and more for gun Repair,asking $14.00 a CD or 2 for 25$ Ask for details will cut and past Indexes to your request

(1) Reminton 870 Regular 4 shot Tube spring, used great condition, asking $5.00









(1) Remington or Mossburg, Shell Tube end Cap, asking $12.00, or included with above for $15.00









blank firing adaptor for ak east gearman, as new in wrap have 3, asking $5.00 each

All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
308 WIN/7.62X51 MM RIFLE AMMO
45 acp ammo
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
Night Vision EQ
Commgear
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

bump to top


----------

